# Treble O lectric



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a Lone Star Treble O lectric. My brother got it for Christmas of 1962 or 63. I was wondering where you can buy the little rubber bands that turns the wheels. I just went to a orthodontist and they gave me a bag of 10mm bands. But they don't seem to be as strong. They work but they don't last as long. Plus how much do you think it is worth.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Templar.
I found this page which may help

http://www.irwinsjournal.com/a1g/a1glocos/MiscTrebInfo.html#Tribulations

The Marklin 7153 traction tyres mentioned are about 10mm inside diameter and are pretty strong so may work.

There is also this page with more info which may be useful.

http://www.irwinsjournal.com/a1g/a1glocos/MiscTrebInfo.html

Over here in the UK they sometimes are listed on Ebay and I have seen them at train fairs so they are not particularly rare over here.
Ths last one I saw was in an estate agents (Realtor ?) shop in Blaneau Ffestiniog in Wales and was a complete scenic set with moulded baseboard but was not for sale !

Hope this helps. Colin.
I


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks. They sell them but there out of stock right. So I ordered some they said it will take 4 weeks. I got the ones from the orthodontist to hold me over. But thanks I really appreciate this. GO DETROIT TIGERS!!!!!!!


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

You are welcome.
Glad it is useful.
I just remembered I visited the Detroit area some years ago. I got stuck in a hotel over a weekend with no transport so had to stay local.
The hotel was in Mt.Clemens so I visited a preserved railroad which went into an Airbase to an aircraft museum. I just looked at the hat I bought at the time and it was Selfridge AFB. 
Do you know it ?
regards, Colin.


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes I was in the air national guard and I was stationed there. That's about 15 mile from where I live right now. And did you know that Mt Clemens is the home to Lionel. It was owned by the singer Neil Young, but I don't know if he still owns it. But I see they just moved there world headquarters to neighboring Utica. It's a small world. Thanks for your help


----------

